# Microcosm Buys



## goof901

Lets see what you guys bought at Microcosm. I, unfortunately, was not able to attend. Lets see what cool stuff you guys bought. Also curious about what that new frog was.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

The new frog was.... <drum roll> .... white banded fantastica.


----------



## vivlover10

epiphytes etc. said:


> The new frog was.... <drum roll> .... white banded fantastica.


To bad I don't believe you!


----------



## billschwinn

All this time an still no pics?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

vivlover10 said:


> To bad I don't believe you!


You should. I was there and saw the flyer for them. It was two groups of 3. Went for a pretty reasonable price too.

Very nice looking frogs.


----------



## vivlover10

But still no pics?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

We barely got back to the hoty


----------



## LizardLicker




----------



## vivlover10

epiphytes etc. said:


> We barely got back to the hoty


But you did get back, didn't you?


----------



## Tuckinrim8

This is our plant haul for the weekend so far. Gabe is a bad influence on me.. 










And here is the critters..


----------



## vivlover10

Tuckinrim8 said:


> This is our plant haul for the weekend so far. Gabe is a bad influence on me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the critters..


I'm dying to know what critters you got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuckinrim8

Paru
Reticulatus 
Valerioi
Truncatus
Ghost Mantid
Banded Leucs
Santa Isabella 
Escudo


----------



## vivlover10

You got a pretty stacked group of frogs there.

Don't you already have most of those frogs?


----------



## Tuckinrim8

vivlover10 said:


> You got a pretty stacked group of frogs there.
> 
> Don't you already have most of those frogs?


Half of it is Gabe's (wasatchtrops), I stayed under control with frogs.. Plants on the other hand.. Not so much.  

We have a lot of what we got today but its always nice to add unrelated frogs to existing groups or make new groups!


----------



## frogparty

I got 2 caynarichi fantastica, a Hannibal lector brom, 3 awesome ghost wood pieces, an awesome abberant phase Restrepia guttulata, and someone to sell me more standard lamasi😄 Saw beautiful frogs, hung out with awesome froggers, and am now regretting not bidding on the white banded fantastica. 😳


----------



## easternversant

Are these white-banded fantastica new Understory releases? If they are the frogs I think they are, UE made those frogs available very quickly!

Assuming these are the frogs they are the top fantastica here and a student in Kyle Summers' lab has a picture here.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I've gotten a few pm's and emails, and just to be clear, I did not get the fants.


----------



## frogparty

LOL!!!! That didnt take long, did it?


----------



## srfdan

2 blackwater vents and a bunch of plants


----------



## cowboy232350

Got a pair of these


----------



## Derek Benson

Very cool pictures guys. Think I had a bit more fun watching others spend money than myself, but I did come out with a few tree frogs and some stellar plants. Quality stuff at every table.


----------



## tachikoma

Derek Benson said:


> Very cool pictures guys. Think I had a bit more fun watching others spend money than myself, but I did come out with a few tree frogs and some stellar plants. Quality stuff at every table.


What did you pick up tree frog wise? I'm a big fan of tree frogs!


----------



## Derek Benson

I went in search of orange galactonotus, citronella tincs, or mantellas. Sadly I didn't see any of these guys. Plenty of red and yellow galacts, matecho/cobalt/azureus tincs and zero mantellas. There was a surprising amount of tree frogs at the show including red eyes, blue eyed whites, albino cubans, glass frogs, waxys, casquede heads, Hyla sp. (forget the species, it was at the auction table) and maybe a few others that I'm forgetting. 

I have a weakness for Phyllomedusa and sandfire dragon ranch had some nice looking CB P. sauvagei so I picked up a group of them. This will really light a fire under my ass to get their viv finished while they are in quarintine and the speeches from Friday night have definitely convinced me to pursue my Gran Chaco inspired biotope-esque viv for them.


----------



## frogparty

Hyla picturata- 6 for $1000


----------



## JPccusa

I got wingless FF, Macodes lowii, Stelis ciliolata, Selaginella erythropus, and a Philo. that I don't remember the species (PMing seller soon).


----------



## Spaff

frogparty said:


> Hyla picturata- 6 for $1000


Is that the Hypsiboas sp. Understory has been working with?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

You got me with "casquede" heads, I know what you mean and those guys are awesome! 




Derek Benson said:


> I went in search of orange galactonotus, citronella tincs, or mantellas. Sadly I didn't see any of these guys. Plenty of red and yellow galacts, matecho/cobalt/azureus tincs and zero mantellas. There was a surprising amount of tree frogs at the show including red eyes, blue eyed whites, albino cubans, glass frogs, waxys, casquede heads, Hyla sp. (forget the species, it was at the auction table) and maybe a few others that I'm forgetting.
> 
> I have a weakness for Phyllomedusa and sandfire dragon ranch had some nice looking CB P. sauvagei so I picked up a group of them. This will really light a fire under my ass to get their viv finished while they are in quarintine and the speeches from Friday night have definitely convinced me to pursue my Gran Chaco inspired biotope-esque viv for them.


----------



## stemcellular

Derek Benson said:


> I went in search of orange galactonotus, citronella tincs, or mantellas. Sadly I didn't see any of these guys. Plenty of red and yellow galacts, matecho/cobalt/azureus tincs and zero mantellas. There was a surprising amount of tree frogs at the show including red eyes, blue eyed whites, albino cubans, glass frogs, waxys, casquede heads, Hyla sp. (forget the species, it was at the auction table) and maybe a few others that I'm forgetting.
> 
> I have a weakness for Phyllomedusa and sandfire dragon ranch had some nice looking CB P. sauvagei so I picked up a group of them. This will really light a fire under my ass to get their viv finished while they are in quarintine and the speeches from Friday night have definitely convinced me to pursue my Gran Chaco inspired biotope-esque viv for them.


Shame about mantellas. I should have three-four species cb available at Frogday


----------



## jruffing46

I wasnt at the show but Im pretty sure the white banded morph up for auction is two below the one you are referring to. Can someone confirm using this link? Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya fantastica 



easternversant said:


> Are these white-banded fantastica new Understory releases? If they are the frogs I think they are, UE made those frogs available very quickly!
> 
> Assuming these are the frogs they are the top fantastica here and a student in Kyle Summers' lab has a picture here.


----------



## Gamble

stemcellular said:


> Shame about mantellas. I should have three-four species cb available at Frogday


We need to discuss what other things you will have available. You have a pretty large collection, so I'm hoping you have some things I'm looking for. I will probably be attending with Greg. (Mydumname).
PM me if you wanna discuss things.


----------



## Derek Benson

Somewhat of a side bar here, but I remember over hearing a conversation about Andy's Orchids and someone had said "oh and if you want to see a kick ass desert vivarium, he's got a great one". Anyone have pics of this?


----------



## frogparty

Ive seen it. Go out to his place someday. He lives 4 miles from me. I quit going because it costs me $200 every time I do.


----------



## miko12

I was so tempted to buy those colons from Rey. I did good with not buying more frogs, but I ended up with a few nice plants. 
1. Peltapteria peltata single leaf form
2. Pachycentria glauca from black jungle
3. Macgravia from black jungle with serrated leaves
4. Anthurium scandens from black jungle
5. Macgravia from EricM
6. Begonia elaeagnifolia from Phil 
7. Anthurium from EricM
8. Davallia heterophylla
9. Philodendron panama
10. Philodendron something looks like panama but bigger and rounder leaves
11. Mite free fruit flys and ff media
12. Springtails

Seems like a bought more. Good thing is that I did not spend too much


----------



## WeeNe858

I was surprised at the size of the show. I walked away with some supplements, leaf litter, FF media, and 2 ferns: a lemmaphyllum microphyullum and the other one is looking like a Pyrrosia piloselloides but it was unlabeled from Black Jungle. 


Here's the flyer. Anyone find out how much they went for? Just curious. 










So it is very similar to the white banded morph found on "http://www.dendrobates.org/fantastica.html" Those flyer representations seem to have more of an orange fade. Droooool.


----------



## frogparty

$625/trio for the live auction

think Jake got the other trio for under $600- silent auction


----------



## WeeNe858

http://www.dendroboard.com/carepics/fantasticus_wide_banded.jpg
an 06 picture.



At least they went well under my $1k ballpark guess.


----------



## Raptor22

I picked up a few plants, but for me the catch of the day was this little correlophus sarasinorum.

The show was amazing, and I hope it happens again next year.


----------



## srfdan

srfdan said:


> 2 blackwater vents and a bunch of plants


Here's a few pictures of one of them in a temp cage cage, one of them on the wall of the tank, and a view of the whole thing with one of them in the middle (not sure about the order). They were fairy bold when i put them in, but they have gone into hiding i guess until they get comfortable


----------



## phender

I didn't get much, but I was able to pick up this nice yellow basti from Adam Butt.


----------



## frogparty

Adam had some seriously amazing bastis


----------



## Derek Benson

Leah got a yellow basti from Adam as well, he had quite a few very nice specimens when we got there.

Phender, was yours marked as a probable female? I see you have a male calling at her. Leah has a male at home and we snagged a very large yellow basti and have high hopes! I'm sure she will put up pictures when we get back to Kansas.


----------



## oldlady25715

I was stoked that Adam had a trio of Panguana GL lamasi/sirensis. Hadn't seen them in awhile and now have company for my proven female. 

Also picked up two Esperanza from John and a trio of the Harlequin newts from Sandfire that were a real steal. They went from 16 to one left in about an hour.

I also got a pair of Ron's ceramic vessels. They are pretty cool little pieces of art.

Saw a pair of Histeronicas that blew my mind. 

Good time had for sure and it was nice meeting folks at the hotel on Friday night.


----------



## vivlover10

Do you mean histrionica the harlequin poison dart frog?

If so that's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheCoop

If they were at the JL Exotics booth they were both male :'( I almost bought them ;-)


----------



## Dendroguy

TheCoop said:


> If they were at the JL Exotics booth they were both male :'( I almost bought them ;-)


What morph? I am so envious of you west-coasters. I am definitely bringing $1000 next year!


----------



## oldlady25715

Yes, sorry for the misspell. They were the histrionica at JL Exotics. Those are obligates right? Its awesome to see obligates the size of tincs. 

I bought the Panguana GL sirensis, so that consumed my budget for the histos


----------



## Dendroguy

oldlady25715 said:


> Yes, sorry for the misspell. They were the histrionica at JL Exotics. Those are obligates right? Its awesome to see obligates the size of tincs.
> 
> I bought the Panguana GL sirensis, so that consumed my budget for the histos


How much were they? Do you know?

D


----------



## phender

Derek Benson said:


> Leah got a yellow basti from Adam as well, he had quite a few very nice specimens when we got there.
> 
> Phender, was yours marked as a probable female? I see you have a male calling at her. Leah has a male at home and we snagged a very large yellow basti and have high hopes! I'm sure she will put up pictures when we get back to Kansas.


It was marked as a probable female. The male was calling at first, but then he started chasing and sitting on "her" and the tone of the call seemed to change a little (more angry than amorous). I have her in QT right now and will try for a re-introduction if I don't hear any calling in a month or so. If she is a male I guess I will have to set up another tank (oh darn ) and look for a female. I do hate looking for females. You just never know for sure until they actually lay eggs.

I was surprised how many reeeealy nice frogs (not just bastis) were left on the tables at the end of the event.


----------



## TheCoop

They were $600ea..


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Black jungle also had a single histo.


----------



## whitethumb

any pics on the histos?


----------



## phender

There were also several sylvatica 'Paru' and a pair of granulifera. I wish I had more time to look (I was helping at a table). Seems like I missed a lot.


----------



## frog dude

Great! After living in southern California for most of my life, I find out about this right after I move to Wyoming!!!!! that is going to make it rather expensive to go next year! (there is no _if_ about this. There is only _when_. hehe)


----------



## Derek Benson

The histrionicus were red heads and sylvaticas were paru morph.

Adam had some very nice bastis and we picked the biggest yellow that we saw. Hopefully wider hips meant female and since it was that large and not calling like a dominant male should be, our hopes are high!

EricM's table had some spectacular red bastis but they were a nit smaller, especially when searching for females.


----------



## frogparty

I was seriously drooling over those red bastis! Apparently the parents throw only red offspring, but they weren't labeled as red frog beach


----------



## Dendroguy

What morph were the grannies?

D


----------



## frogparty

Golfito grannies


----------



## Dendroguy

Almost bought a male golfito a while back. Decided on female Quepos. Next year I'm going! So bummed out that I missed it this year. 

D


----------



## phender

Derek Benson said:


> ......
> EricM's table had some spectacular red bastis but they were a nit smaller, especially when searching for females.





frogparty said:


> I was seriously drooling over those red bastis! Apparently the parents throw only red offspring, but they weren't labeled as red frog beach


Thanks! Those were mine (they didn't sell). I almost paid a big price for bringing them so young (3 months). When I woke up this morning one was upside down and unresponsive on a leaf. Luckily I caught it in time and was able to bring it back. Seems perfectly normal now. Wheew
I guess it was a stress reaction.


----------



## xIslanderx

Well, here's a shot of the items I told the wife "I Needed"
(luckily, she is very supportive and even enjoyed the show herself!  )










Some plants from Andy's Orchids, ghostwood and couple more plants from Phender, a trio of adult Leucs, and a young Powder Blue Tinc. Also some feeder bean cultures, FF, and some isopods.


----------



## RabidWombat

I picked up a few beautiful R. variabillis. These are definitely some of my favs.


----------



## SDRiding

I only snagged up a few things, but I think my fiance is a convert now as she had a great time. She's actually excited about my next project, so that is priceless in my opinion. A really fantastic show.


----------



## frogparty

I was going to buy southern variabilias.....NOT ONE at the show


----------



## Mantellaprince20

frogparty said:


> I was going to buy southern variabilias.....NOT ONE at the show


I saw 1 or 2 southerns, can't remember which table. Near jl exotics if not on his table. We have plenty up here in Utah, talk to Chris or Gabe while they are still down there. 

I'll post my haul of $600ish worth of orchids, but i cheated and went to andys the day before. That made my trip, head is still pounding from all i took in there, amazing place.!


----------



## frogparty

they were the "other southerns" lol The Stewart import Southerns
Beautiful, but not quite what I was looking for
I puposefully avoided going with you guys to Andys......


----------



## dart666

Didn't buy anything just was a vendor but I did get a nice pic of some sort of Gecko???? Just took it a second ago outside the hotel)


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs

I was a little bit disappointed bout the size of the show but still was awesome, and that one of the vendors that was suppose to beholding two trios for me sold one of the trio before I got there (was in the show at 10:45) and still had the one trio, so I bought them anyways cause im a man of my word (the vendor should of hook me up a better deal)...On a good note though black jungle had some very nice proven pair of Inferalanis witch I purchased, I also bought from the show was a trio of patricias and 2 provable female French Guyana dwarf cobalts


----------



## Dendroguy

What trio did you get John?

D


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

frogparty said:


> I was going to buy southern variabilias.....NOT ONE at the show


You knew I was going.....


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

frogparty said:


> they were the "other southerns" lol The Stewart import Southerns
> Beautiful, but not quite what I was looking for
> I puposefully avoided going with you guys to Andys......


We know those ARE not Southerns, if they were being sold as such knowingly, that person should be scolded and the person who may have purchased them properly informed as to what they actually are.

I did see those frogs, but at a glance I knew they were not Southerns so didn't give them even a second look.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs

sent you pm


----------



## Derek Benson

At first glance i had the same reaction to a smaller show, but the phrase 'quality over quantity' comes to mind. Its not very often that i'm tempted to purchase frogs, plants or supplies at every table. Normally i'm wading through a sea of ball pythons to get to the two frog tables. Lets not forget the fact that these amphibian tables weren't rough imports either.

I'll add my super kick ass hotel desk covered in plants and deli cups when i'm back in the sunflower state.

Ed, 600 in orchids?! Pics of the greenhouse you're furnishing please...


----------



## JPccusa

I agree with Derek. The usual huge reptile shows have tables after tables with boas and leopard geckos. You see PDFs and terrariums only here and there albeit walking all day. Not to mention how hard it is to get close to the tables and how sad it is to watch sellers giving instructions to people on how to care for their impulse buys. 

This show was "only" one large room but we got the crème de la crème, from sellers, to products, to attendees, etc.


----------



## frogparty

Derek Benson said:


> At first glance i had the same reaction to a smaller show, but the phrase 'quality over quantity' comes to mind. Its not very often that i'm tempted to purchase frogs, plants or supplies at every table. Normally i'm wading through a sea of ball pythons to get to the two frog tables. Lets not forget the fact that these amphibian tables weren't rough imports either.
> 
> I'll add my super kick ass hotel desk covered in plants and deli cups when i'm back in the sunflower state.
> 
> Ed, 600 in orchids?! Pics of the greenhouse you're furnishing please...


600 on orchids from Andy is TOOOOO EASY. He brought tame stuff to the show. You should see his place


----------



## Dendroguy

C'mon, east coast in 2014? There were so many of us who didn't get to go! I'll fly, drive, sail, and crawl to get there but I think the east coast is left out when it comes to kick arse shows like this!

D


----------



## frogparty

Cough!!! Frogday!


----------



## frogparty

Keep Microcosm west coast!!!!
WOOOOHOOO

I believe Ive done the least amount of travel for both Microcosm shows. 1ST was in Seattle, I was living 20 miles away. Now San Diego, I live 35 miles away. wahahahahaha


----------



## azn567

10 whites treefrogs
6 leucs
1 proven pair of Azureus won at auction
1 proven female azureus
1 possible male azureus froglet
1 probable pair lamasi
2 vanzolinii froglets
8 phyllobates vittatus
1 red leatherback bearded dragon
1pacman frog
2 budgetts frogs
bag of oak leaves
calcium plus
2 bean beetle cultures
10 bromeliads
8 ff cultures


----------



## senditdonkey

azn567 said:


> 10 whites treefrogs
> 6 leucs
> 1 proven pair of Azureus won at auction
> 1 proven female azureus
> 1 possible male azureus froglet
> 1 probable pair lamasi
> 2 vanzolinii froglets
> 8 phyllobates vittatus
> 1 red leatherback bearded dragon
> 1pacman frog
> 2 budgetts frogs
> bag of oak leaves
> calcium plus
> 2 bean beetle cultures
> 10 bromeliads
> 8 ff cultures



They should do OK in a 10 gallon, just add lots of leaf litter

On a serious note sounds like you took full advantage of the show.


----------



## azn567

I did miss out on a few things since I went to take a lunch break:

10 waxy monkey frogs
1.1 O. Pumilio pair
Large springtail cultures...

otherwise those would probably be on my list as well.


----------



## Derek Benson

Did i talk to you about waxys as i was getting mine? Quite the list of frogs you got if so. What was special about the whites? Blue eyes if i recall?




azn567 said:


> I did miss out on a few things since I went to take a lunch break:
> 
> 10 waxy monkey frogs
> 1.1 O. Pumilio pair
> Large springtail cultures...
> 
> otherwise those would probably be on my list as well.


----------



## hypostatic

Dendroguy said:


> C'mon, east coast in 2014? There were so many of us who didn't get to go! I'll fly, drive, sail, and crawl to get there but I think the east coast is left out when it comes to kick arse shows like this!
> 
> D


Amen to that, brother!


----------



## bluefrogtat2

Super jealous,sounds like a awesome time..
Love this thread,more pics...lol.


----------



## whitethumb

what about hosting it here in the south? sounds like an awesome event


----------



## Dendroguy

Maybe we could host it at the exact center of the U.S! That way everyone has a chance to go! I would still prefer it being here on the east coast. 

D


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Derek Benson said:


> At first glance i had the same reaction to a smaller show, but the phrase 'quality over quantity' comes to mind. Its not very often that i'm tempted to purchase frogs, plants or supplies at every table. Normally i'm wading through a sea of ball pythons to get to the two frog tables. Lets not forget the fact that these amphibian tables weren't rough imports either.
> 
> I'll add my super kick ass hotel desk covered in plants and deli cups when i'm back in the sunflower state.
> 
> Ed, 600 in orchids?! Pics of the greenhouse you're furnishing please...


I may have overexaggerated, it was more like $400 in orchids and another $200 in epiphytic ferns and other rarities  I didn't get a ton of plants, but everything is a specimen size. The lepanthes manabina I brought home has Hundreds of keikis on it, amazing stuff grown in that greenhouse of his!

Here are some pics of what I brought home and some from Andy's Orchids! 

The greenhouse I am furnishing for now.... May have to buy another one to fit everything in it.......









What I brought back to put in the greenhouse......


















Some of the ferns








































































$30 begonia!































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## phender

You bought a begonia at Andy's? 

BTW, thanks for buying the pods. I thought they would be more popular.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

phender said:


> You bought a begonia at Andy's?
> 
> BTW, thanks for buying the pods. I thought they would be more popular.


no, that was one I picked up from blackjungle. A few of the ferns came from them as well, and I got a few cuttings from EricM.


----------



## bluefrogtat2

I vote Chicago for next one...lol


----------



## vivlover10

I'd go for more of a Philadelphia, NYC, maybe even Long Island! That Black Jungle and New England herp could only go a couple miles. Ahhhhh Frogday is only 6 months and 4 days!


----------



## Ash Katchum

I agreed with thr quality over quantity of the show. I did expected it to be bigger but the quality of the frogs and products was top notch. I didnt get to meet a lot of board members due to not knowing who was who, only got to talk to skysdale. Either way it was worth the drive from Los Angeles to San Diego had a blast.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbreon

Mantellaprince, was that a begonia thelmae ?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

cbreon said:


> Mantellaprince, was that a begonia thelmae ?


No, Begonia chloroneura, much prettier than thelmae


----------



## phender

I'm not sure it needed to be any bigger. As far as the frog hobby goes, what could you have been looking for that wasn't there? There were frogs, common to rare and lots to choose from and do some price shopping, plants of all sorts from common to rare, building supplies (substrate, leaf litter, wood), new technology in lights and tanks, books, novelty items. 
As it was there was a lot of great merchandise that went unsold. There was only so much consumer money to go around at this show. Having it bigger just would have meant smaller sales for everyone.
If someone had brought a shopping list to this show, I can't imagine not being able to get almost every item, even if they came at the end.
Someone said they didn't see any Southern Variabilis. I saw one calling male at Eric's table. What else were people looking for that wasn't there? Maybe Ron can use the info for future Microcosms.


----------



## frogparty

Totally agree Phil


----------



## Ash Katchum

phender said:


> I'm not sure it needed to be any bigger. As far as the frog hobby goes, what could you have been looking for that wasn't there? There were frogs, common to rare and lots to choose from and do some price shopping, plants of all sorts from common to rare, building supplies (substrate, leaf litter, wood), new technology in lights and tanks, books, novelty items.
> As it was there was a lot of great merchandise that went unsold. There was only so much consumer money to go around at this show. Having it bigger just would have meant smaller sales for everyone.
> If someone had brought a shopping list to this show, I can't imagine not being able to get almost every item, even if they came at the end.
> Someone said they didn't see any Southern Variabilis. I saw one calling male at Eric's table. What else were people looking for that wasn't there? Maybe Ron can use the info for future Microcosms.


I just pictured it bigger but I was not disappointed. Like I said the quality was top and like you mentioned everything that is important in the frog hobbie was present. I think it was perfect but just had pictured it bugger lol. I'm sure nobody left disappointed. I do wish I could have met and talked to more board members since I did not know anyone or knew who was who. Maybe next time special tags to board members at entry. I know skysdale was suppose to give tags out which he did but on friday not saturday.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldlady25715

As a frogs-first show it was "fantasticus". I had a list of two types of frogs to get, and was already studying up on getting the Iranian newts, and I got all three. 

I was hoping to see some more aquarium coral/marine life and shrimp stuff because I thinks there's a lot of room for cross pollination there. However, the marine stores I go to for lights have mostly wild-collected items, so that and transportation might have been an issue for the marine/aquarium segment.


----------



## Mantellaprince20

phender said:


> I'm not sure it needed to be any bigger. As far as the frog hobby goes, what could you have been looking for that wasn't there? There were frogs, common to rare and lots to choose from and do some price shopping, plants of all sorts from common to rare, building supplies (substrate, leaf litter, wood), new technology in lights and tanks, books, novelty items.
> As it was there was a lot of great merchandise that went unsold. There was only so much consumer money to go around at this show. Having it bigger just would have meant smaller sales for everyone.
> If someone had brought a shopping list to this show, I can't imagine not being able to get almost every item, even if they came at the end.
> Someone said they didn't see any Southern Variabilis. I saw one calling male at Eric's table. What else were people looking for that wasn't there? Maybe Ron can use the info for future Microcosms.


I was dissappointed in the Ameerega selection. 3 species total is all I counted, and Ron wouldn't give up the haehneli's  ha ha ha Also, I was very dissappointed that there were no mantella's. I should have plenty for the next show if all goes well this spring...... I also feel that fantastica was under represented, other than the new release. It would have been nice to hand select some lowlands. The only complaint I had really about the show though is that the froggers definitely seemed to monopolize it. I was really hoping to see a few other hobbies better represented there, maybe more invertebrates, etc. I can't think of a better way to spend a day, definitely will be back for the next one.

But for a show catering to our hobby, it couldn't have been any better. We just need to get better representation of the east coast out here. *wink wink*


----------



## cbreon

Mantellaprince20 said:


> No, Begonia chloroneura, much prettier than thelmae


It is pretty, I like begonias and just ordered some less common stuff a few weeks ago. One of my current favorites is b. manuas which I guess is a natural hybrid of thelmae and soli-mutata...either way, very nice!


----------



## readygrown

Dendroguy said:


> Maybe we could host it at the exact center of the U.S! That way everyone has a chance to go! I would still prefer it being here on the east coast.
> 
> D


I like that idea, how about Denver?!


----------



## frogparty

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I was dissappointed in the Ameerega selection. 3 species total is all I counted, and Ron wouldn't give up the haehneli's  ha ha ha Also, I was very dissappointed that there were no mantella's. I should have plenty for the next show if all goes well this spring...... I also feel that fantastica was under represented, other than the new release. It would have been nice to hand select some lowlands. The only complaint I had really about the show though is that the froggers definitely seemed to monopolize it. I was really hoping to see a few other hobbies better represented there, maybe more invertebrates, etc. I can't think of a better way to spend a day, definitely will be back for the next one.
> 
> But for a show catering to our hobby, it couldn't have been any better. We just need to get better representation of the east coast out here. *wink wink*


I picked out some really nice Caynarichi fants, and there were INIBICO fants there too. Just no lowlands. No mantellas, true, but there cant be everything.

I know Tor Linbo was surprised at the lack of Ameegara- he said next time he wopuld bring a bunch


----------



## Mantellaprince20

cbreon said:


> It is pretty, I like begonias and just ordered some less common stuff a few weeks ago. One of my current favorites is b. manuas which I guess is a natural hybrid of thelmae and soli-mutata...either way, very nice!


I have tons of manaus if you ever want any. it is a very nice weed  definitely can fill in a tank fast though.... I seriously have about 50 gallons worth of it full right now, maybe more...


I will have to hit up Tor, I didn't even get a chance to talk with him at the show  or todd Kelly. Oh well, next time


----------



## Julio

Pretty sweet, gotta get out there


----------



## stemcellular

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I was dissappointed in the Ameerega selection. 3 species total is all I counted, and Ron wouldn't give up the haehneli's  ha ha ha Also, I was very dissappointed that there were no mantella's. I should have plenty for the next show if all goes well this spring...... I also feel that fantastica was under represented, other than the new release. It would have been nice to hand select some lowlands. The only complaint I had really about the show though is that the froggers definitely seemed to monopolize it. I was really hoping to see a few other hobbies better represented there, maybe more invertebrates, etc. I can't think of a better way to spend a day, definitely will be back for the next one.
> 
> But for a show catering to our hobby, it couldn't have been any better. We just need to get better representation of the east coast out here. *wink wink*


wish I could have made it out. Would have had ameerega and mantellas, but its the toughest part of the year, dead smack around midterms and I teach two courses...


----------



## frogparty

Maybe there needs to be a little more communication between vendors as to what they are NOT bringing. No trivitatta at all, no fine spot leucs, few of the odd ball tincs (no olemarie, old line yellowbacks etc) very few Ameegara, etc. 
Id think it would be beneficial to find those "gaps" in sales coverage and find a way to fill them in. Maybe NEXT YEAR.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I had hoped to find a group of ebraccatus. Oh well. I did get a trio of quinquevitattus, which have been on my wishlist for years.


----------



## phender

For future reference (for everyone), and I don't know if it would have helped in this case, in the reef hobby I learned that if I was looking for something specific at a "frag swap", it helped a lot to make it known that you were interested in something beforehand. Its not always easy to know what to bring. Seeing a couple "I'm looking for this" lists would have been helpful.
For example, Zookeeper Doug made mention that he was looking for jungle/monkey pods. I had a few extra that I wouldn't have bothered bringing if he hadn't said anything. 
I was really surprised which plants of mine sold and which didn't. I probably could have sold 10 pots of Begonia elaeagnifolia (only a small surprise) but I couldn't sell any of my good sized Begonia limprichtii or my Pilea sp. 'Colombia'(big surprise).


----------



## srfdan

Dendroguy said:


> Maybe we could host it at the exact center of the U.S! That way everyone has a chance to go! I would still prefer it being here on the east coast.
> 
> D


Isnt frog day on the east coast?


----------



## mydumname

phender said:


> For future reference (for everyone), and I don't know if it would have helped in this case, in the reef hobby I learned that if I was looking for something specific at a "frag swap", it helped a lot to make it known that you were interested in something beforehand. Its not always easy to know what to bring. Seeing a couple "I'm looking for this" lists would have been helpful.
> ).


Some of the people who would have what some want don't participate on the forum. It would be nice.if it was more possible though that's for sure.


----------



## frogparty

Those quincs were really stunning


I thought there was, overall, a spectacular selection! AND I have some killer ideas for really unique stuff to do for next time. I think theyll be a hit. 

To me, its the perfect sized show, too big for just the locals, but not too big to be loaded with filler stuff I dont want, too small for LLL to want to vend etc


----------



## JeremyHuff

srfdan said:


> Isnt frog day on the east coast?


This year it is, but next year in CA. So maybe next yr Microcosm can come to the east coast


----------



## vivlover10

I believe it's only fair Jeremey!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I believe Microcosm is still every two years.


----------



## Leahhonaker

Just got home and got everything sorted out! Didnt get much but I am absolutely thrilled with what I did get. I picked up a probable female basti from Adam Butt and introduced her to my male who is already calling away at her! Got a nice Pleurothallis diminuta from Andy's orchids, and Epipremnum 'cebu blue' & Ficus Pumila 'quercifolia' cuttings!!


----------



## oldlady25715

Leahhonaker said:


> Just got home and got everything sorted out! Didnt get much but I am absolutely thrilled with what I did get. I picked up a probable female basti from Adam Butt and introduced her to my male who is already calling away at her! Got a nice Pleurothallis diminuta from Andy's orchids, and Epipremnum 'cebu blue' & Ficus Pumila 'quercifolia' cuttings!!



LOL, that male is on it! Just make sure he doesn't get aggressive in case "she's a he"


----------



## Derek Benson

Here's our hotel table shot:



















And my Phyllomedusa sauvagei in their quarintine tank:


----------



## frogparty

Those Phyllomedusa look awesome
frog hunting magic, FTW!


----------



## hypostatic

JeremyHuff said:


> This year it is, but next year in CA. So maybe next yr Microcosm can come to the east coast


Yepp, it seems pretty much everyone agrees


----------



## reptiles12

epiphytes etc. said:


> I believe Microcosm is still every two years.


I really hope it's next year! I'm so mad i couldn't go this yeat


----------



## sports_doc

Wow, so many amazing frogs. Looks like everyone had a great time and spent a ton of tax money ;-)


----------



## Scott

This means you're volunteering to run it?

s 


JeremyHuff said:


> This year it is, but next year in CA. So maybe next yr Microcosm can come to the east coast


----------



## bryandarts

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I may have overexaggerated, it was more like $400 in orchids and another $200 in epiphytic ferns and other rarities  I didn't get a ton of plants, but everything is a specimen size. The lepanthes manabina I brought home has Hundreds of keikis on it, amazing stuff grown in that greenhouse of his!
> 
> Here are some pics of what I brought home and some from Andy's Orchids!
> 
> The greenhouse I am furnishing for now.... May have to buy another one to fit everything in it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I brought back to put in the greenhouse......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the ferns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30 begonia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Awesome Orchids!!! You have some really cool ones!!!!


----------



## JeremyHuff

Scott said:


> This means you're volunteering to run it?
> 
> s


Yep! Just not in NJ.


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Mantellaprince20 said:


> What I brought back to put in the greenhouse......


What is the Peperomia (?) in the Zip-Lock on the far right?


----------



## skylsdale

Derek Benson said:


> At first glance i had the same reaction to a smaller show, but the phrase 'quality over quantity' comes to mind.


Exactly. For those who checked out the website, it should have been clear that this wasn't you standard [fill in the blank] show, but rather a sampling of some pretty incredible breeders, keepers and artists. Think boutique show: artful, naturalistic and cutting edge design and application. This is also why the vendor show is only *one part* of the event--the talks, keynote lecture, field trips...they are all as equally important and integral to the philosophy of MICROCOSM as anything else. As I said on Friday night: if you show up and instantly think, "This isn't like the usual herp shows I go to"...then we succeeded. 

Oh, and for those who would like to see a better representative image of the white-banded fantastica, scroll down to the bottom of this link: Poison Hunters - an epilog | AmphiBios


----------



## SmackoftheGods

There is NOTHING I would have changed about the show. Many of the speakers were quite excellent, especially Jason Brown (I wasn't sure what to expect when I heard he was the keynote speaker). Several events the day before that people seemed to enjoy. And I was actually rather surprised at how big the show was. Those expecting it to be bigger have clearly never been to a frog oriented show. Those that I've been to have been quite small.

I brought a couple of Ameerega for the auction, I was surprised that the two subadults went for $150.

I went to the show with the singular intent of buying a few plants and supporting a great cause. I had NO intention fo buying ANY frogs.... But when it got to be around 1:30 and my friends noticed that no one had put their name down on the silent auction for the Understory white bandeds they pushed me into it.... Little did I know that I would be the only one to bid on them. I got them for $500. They don't ship until June though, and please no PMs. There's no reason to put anyone on a waiting list when I don't even know if I'm going to be able to get both sexes.

I also got an orchid and a peperomia from Andy's and two great broms for my Paru from Dane (Jungle Box).


----------



## goof901

Darn! now i'm feeling bad that i missed it  only my dad was home, which means i wouldn't have been able to buy anything, knowing how stingy he is... Still should have came tho. Maybe next... maybe next time


----------



## Mantellaprince20

Bunsincunsin said:


> What is the Peperomia (?) in the Zip-Lock on the far right?


Peperomia sp. costa rica from Black Jungle. It is a much larger form than my original sp costa rica from a board member, so I had to have it


----------



## pdfCrazy

These events always take place on the east coast or west coast! What about the other 40 states in between!!!


----------



## frogparty

Sorry bro. I don't know what to tell ya......I'd drive to Colorado or Arizona or Nevada for a show. I think the ideal climate west coast style makes having a frog show much less of a headache


----------



## stemcellular

Ed, you just melted my brain with those photos. What is the smaller pep with the almost discernsble label? I need to call Andy...

Thanks for the dream prep (its 1:45am and im turning in)


----------



## oldlady25715

Vegas appeals to me as a good place for a show--Am I the only one to fantasize about playing poker with Rich Frye, Phil Tan, Sean Stewart etc. in a smoke-filled room and they go all in with their collections while I'm holding a royal flush and wearing a pimp suite patterned like the histrionica at the show?


----------



## senditdonkey

oldlady25715 said:


> Vegas appeals to me as a good place for a show--Am I the only one to fantasize about playing poker with Rich Frye, Phil Tan, Sean Stewart etc. in a smoke-filled room and they go all in with their collections while I'm holding a royal flush and wearing a pimp suite patterned like the histrionica at the show?


+1 sign me up

We could do it weekly


----------



## SmackoftheGods

I don't think you guys understand how it works.... Someone volunteers their time and often their money to get the ball rolling on a frog show and hopes to recoup their losses or get sponsorship. There is not one single person who hosts and arbitrarily decides "I want to hold it here." The host is usually different and in order to make it easy on that host they do it close to where they live; where they have contacts and know the area and what they can do, etc.

You want one held in the south or the Midwest? Great! Volunteer! Expect to lose massive amounts of your time finding sponsors, and vendors, and events that will attract people, and scheduling a hotel and a venue.... Till then, suck it up and go to the coast shows and be grateful that anyone is willing to allot that much of their time to putting together a show they think you'll love. And be sure to thank them for it.

For the record, I tried to get Frog Day here in Utah this year but Greg and Amanda already had dibs. I'd put myself on the waiting list but I don't know where I'll be next year.


----------



## WeeNe858

It was a great show. I too was also hoping for more nano aquariums and shrimp/ inverts. and maybe even some pauladarium since I brought a few buddies who were interested in that. Still got everything I came for though!


Thanks for the time and devotion in putting together this event.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

WeeNe858 said:


> It was a great show. I too was also hoping for more nano aquariums and shrimp/ inverts. and maybe even some pauladarium since I brought a few buddies who were interested in that. Still got everything I came for though!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the time and devotion in putting together this event.


You all are making me very jealous I couldn't make it. I'm really excited for Frogday. Hopefully its as good as Microscm. 
Buddy


----------



## cowboy232350

Here is a poor picture of the octopus. Hopefully someone will post a better one. But for the time being here you go.


----------



## kate801

Definitely a lot of fun! I really enjoyed meeting and talking with several of you! At the end of the day I took away several plants from Black Jungle, a couple bags full of orchids from Andy's, some ceramic "Ron Pods," 2 Bastis from Adam Butt, and a Paru. I'm excited for the next one!


----------



## frogparty

I FORGOT TO GET SOME OF THOSE PODS!!!! Crap, I was looking at them, and liked them a lot. Totally meant to go back and get 3. Damn. Would have been PERFECT for my new builds too... Guess Ill have to contact Ron direct and see if he has more


----------



## Azurel

frogparty said:


> I FORGOT TO GET SOME OF THOSE PODS!!!! Crap, I was looking at them, and liked them a lot. Totally meant to go back and get 3. Damn. Would have been PERFECT for my new builds too... Guess Ill have to contact Ron direct and see if he has more


Those pods are great I have a trio in my Arena viv...You will like them for sure.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## TheCoop

My puchase was....1.1 Man Creek, AquaZamp misting system, Marcgravia clippings and a huge New Mo Peppa..


----------

